# Netzwerkbrücke unter Windows 2003



## Sinac (23. März 2004)

Hi @all!
Folgendes Problem:
Windows 2003 Server mit 2x 1000 MBit Netzwerkkarte.
An jeder Karte hängt ein 1000 MBit Switch mit 6 bzw. 8 Clients.
Netzwerkarte 1 hat die IP 192.168.100.1
Netzwerkarte 2 hat die IP 192.168.100.2
Netzwerkbrücke hat die IP 192.168.100.3

DHCP läuft.
Die Clients von Switch 2 können sich ohne Probleme anmelden und arbeiten.
Clients von Switch 1 finden den Domaincoltroller nicht.... seit heute! Freitag, Samstag und gestern lief alles ohne Probleme.

Wenn Die Brücke weg ist und die 1. Netzwerkarte im 10er IP-Bereich ist geht es auch (Clients bekommen statische IP). 

Kennt sich da jemand mit aus?
Kann ich überhaupt zwei Karten in unterschiedlichen Bereichen überbrücken? Wenn ja, wie regel ich das mit dem DHCP und vorallem mit dem Standard Gateway, das im 100er Bereich liegt.

Hoffe jemandem fällt schnell etwas ein, in 1,5 Std. muss ich wieder zum Kunden und der will ne Lösung 

Greetz...
Sinac


----------

